# Wheel loader hourly rate Help!!!! Northwest Indiana



## JR2121 (Oct 29, 2014)

Im just wondering if anyone knows what should i be charging to plow with a john deere 644 wheel loader with 12' box ...hourly rate ?????? in Northwest Indiana


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

200 hr sounds good here


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

What does it cost you an hour to run the machine? Fuel, operator, replacement, and maintenance? How about your overhead?

Figure those numbers, then add profit to it and tada, your hourly rate has appeared.


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

12' pusher on 644 Deere???


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

lawnkale;1856247 said:


> 12' pusher on 644 Deere???


My thoughts too...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I run a 12 foot pusher because of limited room behind some plazas , and 14 is way too wide if I have to travel across town .


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

If it were mine, I would want $150 per hour, 1/2 hour minimum.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

190.00/hr with a 4/hr minimum


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

600 an hr 5 month minimum


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

agurdo17;1858153 said:


> 600 an hr 5 month minimum


overhead is key here... but yeah a 644 isn't a small machine... and they cost a fortune if new/er..

We've gotten $150-200/hr for skid steer rates when talking a few hours, we can also sign $200-275/hr for loader rates and literally anything from 1 yard bucket backhoes to 3 yard front end loaders... if your talking driving the whole time with it plowing with a box, more than simple loading too...

What will you bill for an entire season? if you rented or bought the machine and it costs you $3-5000 a month, can you make that much plus profit at whatever you set the rate? In NJ if we had a 644 deere, which is what a 4.5 yard bucket machine? $300+hr easily and if its on one site, 4hr minimum, if traveling with it, haha, $1000 move in plus 3hr minimum then.


----------

